# connecting TiVo to phone line?



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi 
Got the second hand TiVo from ebay and it has a internet cabal put in. If It has this do I still have to use the phone line to get the information? Or can I just use the internet? Also Can anyone write in and tell what I can do on the internet with a TiVo. I am very new to TiVo so I dont know anything about them and setting them up. 
thanks for any help


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Have a look at http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the web site:up:
does seem a bit complicated. Not sure what I am doing. Does this mean though I dont need the phone line just the broad band? Also I think the software would already be on the machine for the TiVoweb. But It says about puting in an IP address fo the TiVo I am using how do I find out the IP address for the TiVo I am using? 
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

The default IP for Tivoweb is 192.168.1.200. If you go to your router home page and look for 'attached devices' or similar that should show you the IP allocated. If you can't find it then it's probably on the wrong gateway.

Searching for 'telnet', 'tivo' and 'nic_config_tivo' should throw up answers.

Tivoweb has a Wikipedia page at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb. 
www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_upgrade_diary.html also has lots of useful stuff (including things that can't be discussed here )


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for that 
I have a basic prob and that is I cant even get a phone line connection so I can up date the programs. It says it has a life time prescription, does that mean it should still work when I connect it to the my phone line. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If I recall if the machine is set to use internet to get program data that the phone line option will not work.

Have you tried plugging the internet cable into your home network and then try the test call option on Tivo?

If that works all should be well.

If not can you contact the person you bought it from and ask them to confirm the IP address set on it.


Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have found the ip address it is the same to the one above, but it still does not connect to phone line when connected to the internet so still cant get the schedule information when I go through set up. Anyone got any ideas? I dont Know what to do once I have the ip address? I am not very technical.
thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Try this and report back what you find...

1. Open a command prompt window on your PC
(If you have a 'run' option on your PC start menu, click it -in Vista or Win7 type 'run' in the search programs box and press enter - then type 'cmd' and press enter)
2. Type 'telnet 192.168.1.200' (without the ' )
3. Type 'nic_config_tivo' (without the ' and note the underscores)

That should bring up a configuration menu. The last setting is 'daily call'. If it says dialup, you need a phone cable to connect; if network then it should work as is.

Tivo occasionally needs the daily call settings updating - see this thread forwhat the config screen looks like and some advice on how to make it work - like my post .


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You need to see if that IP range matches that of your home network including the gateway IP.

If the range and gateway are not the same it will not see the outside world.

If you have a windows PC you need to open a command window.

Click on Windows button and in the run or help box type cmd followed by enter to open a command dos window.

Then type ipconfig followed by enter.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Automan>ipconfig
> ...


For my computer the values of interest are
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.50
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1

Thus on my home network your Tivo would not work without either my router or Tivo being reconfigured.

Can you check yours and also the make and model of your router would help as it can be easier to change its settings (if needed) than those on your Tivo.

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Automan, My home network details are different to my tivos and my router is a Netgear WGR614. I tried to change router settings but it asked for other settings which I don't know about. Thanks.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Trinitron, I cannot telnet now for some reason. I get the message "could not open connection to the host, on port 23: connection failed". Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi
The TiVo does not show the wired connection in router settings but when I connect pc wired it does. Has something gone wrong with TiVo I think it happen when changing router settings as it was being seen before. Not sure what to do now as I was wanting just to change it to use dial up rather than the internet as I find this to complicated.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If your Tivo has a IP of 192.168.1.200 and your PC does not have an IP address in the range 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254 it will not see it.

Netgear Manual
http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wgr614v6_ref_man_20Apr05.pdf

Page 43 of the guide indicates your router would normally have a IP of 192.168.1.1 in which case it should work (unless someone changed it).

Page 61 shows the LAN IP Setup and if it was at default you should at least be able to telnet to the Tivo and possibly correct the gateway IP (if needed, it may be correct).

Note: Make a note of the current values and also when changed your PC will need a reboot to get a IP address on the new range.

Another option is to give your PC a static IP on the range of Tivo e.g. 192.168.1.20 and then it should be able to Telnet tivo on 192.168.1.200

BTW, on Windows 7 Telenet has to be installed under "Turn Windows Features On or Off".

All of the above involves some risk so if in doubt, ask more questions....

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply
If there is some risk if I do it as I know nothing about net working, could you use one of those pc remote software and you could control my computer and change settings that way. I did have my friend here helping but he has now has gone home
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi again 
Just wondering if anyone would offer help using some software to control my PC over the net. The software I am looking at has a free trial, its called logmeon.
But there are others with free trial. I really need help with this as like a say I dont know really how to use networking and how to use DOS. I am not all that good with computers except if its on a basic level.
Anyone Please help 
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Would anyone do the work over the internet for cash? I could pay with paypal maybe or check? I can understand if know one would do it for free. Thing is, if I make changes I am worried I will loose my internet connection.
thanks for any help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I looked at the router settings and ip address is 92.17.234.191, ip subnet mask is 255.255.255.0, gatway ip address 92.17.234.254. Dont really understand what I have to change and if I do change it will I loose connection to the internet? would you be able to explain in simple step by step instructions what I have got to do? Also I cant change ip address unless the static ip address is selected. At the moment its selected as get dynamically from isp, should I change it to static
thanks


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Those settings are PUBLIC IP Addresses and subnet masks not private ones.

they will be the WAN settings from your ISP, its how your router will appear to the outside world.

Look for a section on LAN settings, there you will find something like 192.168.x.y

x is normally 0 or 1 for most routers as they come from the factory.

y will be the adress of the router and depending on brand will normally be 1, 100 or 254

If you change the subnet then your PC will need a new IP address which it should be allocated by DHCP if your PC is set for DHCP.

If you are using Win7 you may need to reboot or open a command window and type "ipconfig /renew" to force it to aquire a new address.

Your idea of getting someone to help you remotely may be problematic becuase any changes they make to your network could cause them to lose control of your PC and they may then be able to change things back !


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes I guess your right my idea would not work, I was being a bit thick.
Anyway found the lan settings the ip addree 172.16.0.1, ip subnet 255. 255.255.0 are these incorrect for the tivo at the moment?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> Yes I guess your right my idea would not work, I was being a bit thick.
> Anyway found the lan settings the ip addree 172.16.0.1, ip subnet 255. 255.255.0 are these incorrect for the tivo at the moment?


Do you have any other unsual devices on your home network that may need these odd settings?

Or VPN setup to connect you to your office network?

If yes, it may be worth reconfiguring your Tivo rather than the netgear.

What version of Windows is your PC on so we can help manually set it's ip address to match your Tivo?

If however you have nothing strange on your home network changing 172.16.0.1 to 192.168.1.1 on your Netgear, saving and rebooting your PC should do the trick.

All OPtions Have Some Risk Attached.

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply
I have an Xbox an iMac and windows lap top which I am using now. I dont no If that makes it a good idea not to change the settings? I am using windows 7 
thanks again


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

put in different ip address in the lan setup and it said '404 not found, the resource you have requested is not available'


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have changed the ip to 192.168.1.1 and internet connection still working but no devices are showing up on the wired net work in the router setup. so tivo still not showing up


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Connect your laptop to your router with a cable (so if you change anything you don't lose your connection)

On the Netgear page LAN IP Setup, try:

LAN TCP/IP Setup
IP Address 192.168.1.1
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
RIP Direction None
RIP Version Disabled

Check the box - Use Router as DHCP Server 
Starting IP Address 192.168.1.2
Ending IP Address 192.168.1.254

If your Tivo is set to the standard 192.168.1.200 that should pick it up. It will be listed under attached devices. Does the light on the front corresponding to the rear socket Tivo is plugged in to change colour to green when plugged in?

If Tivo is NOT on 192.168.1.200 then you have two options:
1. Take out the disk and reinstall the software (difficult - especially when you don't have a PC to put it in)
2. Try changing the router IP gateway and address range to some common settings, hopefully one will hit the Tivo's IP range and connect! (then you can telnet in and change settings to anything you want)
Some suggestions for the gateway:
192.168.0.1 (range 192.168.0.2 - 0.254)
192.168.0.0 (etc)
10.0.0.1
10.0.1.1


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

On the Netgear page LAN IP Setup, try:

LAN TCP/IP Setup
IP Address 192.168.1.1
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
RIP Direction None
RIP Version Disabled

Check the box - Use Router as DHCP Server 
Starting IP Address 192.168.1.2
Ending IP Address 192.168.1.254

this seems to be how I have it, except RIP Direction is on both there is no setting for None.

I think the tivo is set to 192.168.1.200, because when it connect for a short period in the past it said 192.168.1.200

The light on front of the router which the tivo is plugged into is green.

Not sure about the gateway setting cant find it on the router web page


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it possible that I have changed the ip address of the Tivo when changing settings? I think the ip address was 192.168.1.200. I am not sure what my friend changed when using dos. Or could I have just killed the Tivo?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you tried the test call option from your Tivo since you changed your router settings?

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I tried connecting to the internet with tivo but nothing happened. It still does not show up in router or network devices in the windows control panel.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

From your Windows PC can you open a command window (as described earlier in this thread) and type ipconfig <enter> and confirm your computer has a 192.168.1.x address, x being between 2 and 253

If yes type ping 192.168.1.200 <Enter>

What does that return?

C:\>ping 192.168.1.200

Pinging 192.168.1.200 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\>

Would be a good result...

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If it has tivoweb installed, clicking the following link should bring up a webpage:

http://192.168.1.200


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi 
back at home now
I tried what you said and this is what I got and does not seem to see it anymore

C:\Users\jonmon>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c86:db42:7c69:a9c6%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAB14DE6-CE25-4D70-9F69-5021690037D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:28ff:43:a60e:dd49
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28ff:43:a60e:dd49%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Users\jonmon>192.168.1.200
'192.168.1.200' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\jonmon>

thanks for your help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Did what you said and this is what I got. Dont think its very good result as it does not seem to see it anymore.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jonmon>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c86:db42:7c69:a9c6%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAB14DE6-CE25-4D70-9F69-5021690037D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:28ff:43:a60e:dd49
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28ff:43:a60e:dd49%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Users\jonmon>192.168.1.200
'192.168.1.200' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\jonmon>

thanks for your help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry sent it twice by mistake


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

you missed the command ping

C:\Users\jonmon>*ping* 192.168.1.200

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

C:\Users\jonmon>ping 192.168.1.200

Pinging 192.168.1.200 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\jonmon>


sorry about that
thanks


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

That is a good sign and I am surprised the Tivo fails to make its test call.

Possible issue that remains is the Tivo is set to a different gateway address.

Again from the command prompt try

Telnet 192.168.1.200 <enter>

With luck this should give you a # sign (bash prompt)

From the Bash prompt, type "cd /sbin" and press enter

Run the nic config utility by typing "./nic_config_tivo" and press enter.

I have not run this program in years but what you need to do is check the network gateway address which should be 192.168.1.1

It may for example be 192.168.1.254 which will not work as Tivo will fail to find your router and the outside world.

The IP should already be correct at 192.168.1.200 and subnet mask also should already be correct at 255.255.255.0

If the program lets you review your changes do so to confirm they are correct before saving.

Select the Exit & Save option and reboot the Tivo.

Then try the test call option again...

Automan.


jonmon said:


> C:\Users\jonmon>ping 192.168.1.200
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.200 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255
> ...


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

got this come up is it ok to apply and exit?
also do I have to type that in, to save it?

bash-2.02# cd/sbin
bash: cd/sbin: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cd /sbin
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Active root partition = /dev/hda4.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda7.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.254
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..9]?

thanks


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

As suspected the gateway ip is wrong...

Current value of ip gateway = 192.168.1.254

you need to change this to 192.168.1.1

So you end up with

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
*ip gateway = 192.168.1.1*
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Once changed, apply and exit, reboot tivo and try the test call.

fingers crossed 

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

also i forgot to say I am stuck in the setup because I want to configure it for freeview box so I cant test phone line but still have to make connection. But as you know it cant do that so I am stuck in setup. But I have not tried saving as above yet then hopefully it will connect.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Where do I change the gateway in the routers web page?
sorry not sure what I am doing


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> also i forgot to say I am stuck in the setup because I want to configure it for freeview box so I cant test phone line but still have to make connection. But as you know it cant do that so I am stuck in setup. But I have not tried saving as above yet then hopefully it will connect.


Not 100% sure if the changes made will work till Tivo is rebooted?

If the guided setup fails to continue only real option is to unplug from mains for a minute and the power up again.

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> Where do I change the gateway in the routers web page?
> sorry not sure what I am doing


Option 2

Make sure what you enter is correct before saving.

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

it says after I have apply and exit
clear log file on the tivo [y/n]?
what do I select?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> it says after I have apply and exit
> clear log file on the tivo [y/n]?
> what do I select?


apply and exit=yes.

log files=n

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes it worked thanks for everyone that helped love you all especially you Automan
thanks thanks and thanks again am a happy man


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a small prob with freeview box as its not on the list, its a digilogic. Is there a box best to get that defiantly works with tivo and is cheep so I can change channels?
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have found that the web page still does not come up and I cant see it on the computer in the network. strange as its working with getting information on the internet. I guess it doesn't mater to much but it would be nice to pick it up on the web


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I was thinking, I have A Humax PVR9300T, is it ok to connect that to the tivo even though it has its own record system? the reason I gave up on the humax is because the recording schedule was unreliable and there were other problems with it as well, but it would be good if still had a use for it and it might change channels. I am not getting sound with this freeview box I am using at the moment as well, so I need to get a different box.
thanks for your help


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> I have found that the web page still does not come up and I cant see it on the computer in the network. strange as its working with getting information on the internet. I guess it doesn't mater to much but it would be nice to pick it up on the web


The Tivoweb module may not be installed, set to self start or just have a problem.

I would worry about that once you have your set top box control working.

Several threads here on Freeview boxes that work well but if you have a Humax recorder version I would at least get it working first with that.

Most Humax boxes are supported by Tivo.

Automan.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

The only thing to watch out for with the Humax is that Tivo can only record what it 'sees' through the Scart cable. So if you are playing something back from the Humax while Tivo is recording a live broadcast you may find Tivo recording the playback instead!

As for Tivoweb, now you have telnet working try this:

telnet 192.168.1.200
<wait for prompt>
Type *cd /var/hack* and enter [note the space between cd and /var]
Type *ls* and enter

That should bring up a list of filenames. If you have *tivoweb-tcl* or *tivowebplus* listed we can move on from there...


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for info
I have connected up the humax and it did not change channels. I hope the ir blaster cable works I have set it up to use that. it is two in one cable I dont know if that makes a difference?

I thought I might get this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THOMSON-FREEV...pt=UK_ConEle_SatCableFreeview_RL#ht_911wt_913

This should defiantly work shouldn't it?

thanks


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I would not bet on it...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=442506 suggests a couple that are known to work.

I would try more with the Humax.

With the blaster, you may wish to first try finding the correct code using the IR blaster in Tivo rather than the wands.

Also, the back of Tivo has two jack sockets the same and it is easy to plug the wands into the wrong one.

Automan.



jonmon said:


> Thanks for info
> I have connected up the humax and it did not change channels. I hope the ir blaster cable works I have set it up to use that. it is two in one cable I dont know if that makes a difference?
> 
> I thought I might get this
> ...


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

took the humax back and got money back as I had lots of other problems with it. So I have dont have the humax now and want to get just a freeview box that works with tivo. I think I have plugged the wands in the right hole. But I will do it with the built in one when I get another box. So is Philips DTR 230 a best bet?
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi trinitron
I tried what you said but it comes up with command not found. Think I typed it right.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Do I have the right one here?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...ve=22278&creativeASIN=B003INEHAA&linkCode=asm


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

it says this

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
bash: cd: /var/hack: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
bash: cd: /var/hack: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you add codes to the tivo? could I add a code with the box I have all ready?
thanks automan


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have looked at this website http://www.tivoportal.co.uk/stb.htm and it show the Thomson DTI-2300 so I guess its ok not sure witch one to get now, has anyone else used the Thomson? 
Thanks
jonmon


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

The Philips DTR230 Black Digital Set is at least new stock rather than the refurbished one on eBay.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8082090#post8082090

I see Argos also sell it at the same price as Amazon £39.99 but Amazon have a better returns policy than Argos.

No Freeview service in my area so alas I am no expert on which boxes work the best.

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep think your right better to go for a new one and its small which is good as there is not much room under the TV. I was thinking when it records and switches channel on the freeview box does that means I have to view what it is recording? I am guessing thats how it works
thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

jonmon said:


> it says this
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
> bash: cd: /var/hack: No such file or directory
> ...


Sounds then like it was either never installed (unlikely) or Tivo has wiped the /var directory following multiple reboots. You can telnet into your Tivo, so it is possible to restore the /var data that way.

Steve Jenkins' site has lots of useful but technical information, as does maxwells.daemon.

I suggest you find someone who knows about these things to come round and spend a few hours playing...!


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

jonmon said:


> Yep think your right better to go for a new one and its small which is good as there is not much room under the TV. I was thinking when it records and switches channel on the freeview box does that means I have to view what it is recording? I am guessing thats how it works
> thanks


Hi Jonmon,

This is the classic question from a new TiVo owner & until you get it working & you have begun to use it, it is difficult to understand the way in which TiVo will change the way you watch TV.

You are absolutely correct in your assumption that when watching 'live tv' you have to watch what is recording. However, most TiVo owners never watch 'live tv' (some people still like watching sports events live). The whole point is that you use TiVo's brilliant search & epg facilities to build up a list of programs you want to record, one offs & series, so when you sit down to watch tv why would you bother with the vagaries of the tv schedule? There will always be something you want to watch on the tv, because while TiVo is recording, you can playback anything you have recorded independently.

10 years ago before I got TiVo, I was an inveterate channel hopper. I was either changing channels to find something that I wanted to watch or flicking around whilst the adverts were on. Now, I am always watching something I want to & I can fast forward through the adverts.

You will find that the issue you have raised will very quickly become redundant. From now on you can stop being a slave to the tv schedules. No more, "I want to get home to watch...", it will be recorded for you automatically.

This really was a game changing machine when it came out & it still is 10 years on! I always feel sorry for people who haven't discovered this yet!!

The only drawback is the 'watercooler' moment when people say "did you see so & so last night" when invariably you have recorded it but not yet watched it, but apart from that I cannot think of any other drawback.

My biggest problem was getting my wife to understand it but it didn't take her that long & she would be lost without TiVo now.

Once you get it working, delve into it & enjoy. This will be one off the best purchases you ever make. I know my TiVo is & when you've got a handle on the day to day operation, come back to the forum to explore the host of other things TiVo can offer. You have web access where you can control your TiVo from anywhere in the world using a PC or even a phone, you can build up a library of films by transferring them to your PC, you can customise (hack) your TiVo in a whole host ways from visual to functional etc. All the information is in this forum (or people can point you to where it can be found) & the people on here are genuinely the most friendly I know of on the internet (with one possible exception), always ready to help, especially to new converts.

Martin


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for that 
I hoped that I could do it through this forum as I dont know anyone that knows about networking Tivo's. Don't know anyone thats really technical. It was rebooted a lot of times as it was stuck in setup, so it could of been that. But it does not show up in the network on the PC or in the routers webpage. But when I first used it was showing up, would it be very difficult to get it back? 
thanks for help


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I just made the following public to make it a bit easier to put tivoweb on :

Install - Easy download and install of hacks 

(Customers have been using it a while).


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks matink0646
Tivos sound great and your probably right, I will nether watch live TV again. I think schedule tv will come obsolete in the future. There was something else though what happens when you have a program clash? 
I have found this forum really helpful and the people do seem really helpful and friendly and have a lot of patience, even with someone like me which has not got a clue what I am doing, but picking things up as I go along. 
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks mikerr
I not sure what the procedure is when looking at your link. Does this mean I have to install the software? Trinitron said 'You can telnet into your Tivo, so it is possible to restore the /var data that way'. Your going to have to explain in even simpler terms with me am afraid.
thanks for your help


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If you're doing this from scratch:

First get to a telnet prompt:
*
telnet 192.168.1.200*

then type (or copy and paste) the following lines at the telnet prompt:



> *mkdir /var/hack
> cd /var/hack
> 
> http_get -T 0 -C 0 -D /var/hack -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install
> ...


After that you should be able to open http://192.168.1.200 in your browser and see tivoweb


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

jonmon said:


> thanks matink0646
> Tivos sound great and your probably right, I will nether watch live TV again. I think schedule tv will come obsolete in the future. There was something else though what happens when you have a program clash?
> I have found this forum really helpful and the people do seem really helpful and friendly and have a lot of patience, even with someone like me which has not got a clue what I am doing, but picking things up as I go along.
> thanks


Hi Jonmon,

Schedule clashes are an issue as there is only one tuner, but with the proliferation of +1 channels that has alleviated the problem somewhat. If there is something that I desperately want to watch I use can the tuner on my plasma although I never end up doing that. Personally I have a Humax Freesat HD box & I can record anything that clashes on that although again, I never bother, using it only for HD programs. The UI is awful compared with TiVo although in itself it's way better than the Thomson Freeview+ box my father has. That's a steaming pile of ****.

With regard to mikerr's post. Wow! When I think of all the time work & hassle he has saved you & everyone else with that script. It's not only understanding all the instructions and ftp'ing the s/ware across, it's installing an ftp program, finding & downloading the s/ware etc. Brilliant!!

Martin


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi did what you said but no joy, I got this come up

bash-2.02# mkdir /var/hack
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
< 0 -D /var/hack -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod a+x install
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./install tivoweb
Install script version 1.0
downloading tivoweb.tar.gz
extracting tivoweb
970 blocks
Finished
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb

tried to get the web page up and still does not connect.
thanks


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

martink0646 said:


> Hi Jonmon,
> 
> Schedule clashes are an issue as there is only one tuner, but with the proliferation of +1 channels that has alleviated the problem somewhat.


Whilst the +1 channels are the sledgehammer approach which TiVo can take advantage of, TiVo is also brilliant at hunting out repeat showings of individual episodes (duplicates). Eg you might have something that clashes with Dragons' Den on Monday, but the Sunday repeat on BBC 2 is clear. You merely set up two Season Passes, one for BBC1 and one for BBC2, then sit back and let TiVo record only one of them for you. This is just one example of the cool features that use Tribune's programme Guide Data fully, and other PVRs rarely try to even imitate.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

jonmon said:


> bash-2.02# ./tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
> 
> tried to get the web page up and still does not connect.
> thanks


There should have been another bash prompt at the end of that... silly question, did you press enter after tivoweb ?

just repeat that last line ./tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb <enter>

tivoweb looks as though it installed ok, as your above quote didn't show any errors.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Is that a slightly customised version which backgrounds itself?

Normally it's either



> /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb >/dev/null 2>&1 &


(also suitable for the startup file), or - assuming you're in /var/hack -



> ./tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console


at the bash prompt, then have a play with it, then choose "restart / quit" from the webpage. I don't really like doing the latter as the tivo can get upset when you forget tivoweb is still running and exit the telnet session.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I had shut down the computer so I did it from scratch and the pressed return at the end. Not sure if I should have done that this is what it showed

bash-2.02# mkdir /var/hack
mkdir: cannot make directory `/var/hack': File exists
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
< 0 -D /var/hack -U http://64.235.229.106:80/install
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod a+x install
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./install tivoweb
Install script version 1.0
extracting tivoweb
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/images/recycle1.png not created: newer or same age version exi
sts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/Changelog not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/GPL not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/Makefile not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/README not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/TODO not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/copyright not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/daynight.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/genre.js not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/html.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/keytrap.js not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/memrchr.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/sortof.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/technophobe.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb.cfg not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/util.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl not created: newer or same age version exis
ts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/info.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
s
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/logos.itcl not created: newer or same age version exis
ts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/logs.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
s
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/mail.itcl not created: newer or same age version exist
s
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/mfsbrowser.itcl not created: newer or same age version
exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/phone.itcl not created: newer or same age version exis
ts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/screen.itcl not created: newer or same age version exi
sts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/resources.itcl not created: newer or same age version
exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/sched.itcl not created: newer or same age version exis
ts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/search.itcl not created: newer or same age version exi
sts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/theme.itcl not created: newer or same age version exis
ts
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-2.0.res not created: newer or same age version e
xists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-2.5.res not created: newer or same age version e
xists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/tvres-3.0.res not created: newer or same age version e
xists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/ui.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/modules/webremote.itcl not created: newer or same age version
exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/get_space not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/get_space.c not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/technophobe2.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/adams.css not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/bsearch.o not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/dtivogenre.js not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/memrchr.o not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/TRADEMARK not created: newer or same age version exists
cpio: tivoweb-tcl/ukgenre.js not created: newer or same age version exists
970 blocks
Finished
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks mikerr
it was not a silly question as I dont really know how to use dos and I tried openning the web and it worked thanks loads much appreciated. Gets better all the time with this, so that means I can tell it record something when I am away, is that right?
thanks very much again


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got to hope my new freeview box works with the tivo now. I expect to get it friday. There was something else, if it can record 80 hours of programs at top quality how big is the hard drive? I cant find that information anywhere.
thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

To connect from the outside world you need to redirect requests through your router to Tivo:

1. Open your router's configuration pages
2. Select Port Forwarding/Port Triggering
3. Click Add Custom Service
4. Type...
Service Name *TiVo*
Service Type *TCP/UDP*
Start Port (1~65534) *80*
End Port (1~65534) *80*
Server IP Address *192.168.1.200*

5. Click Apply

You should then be able to connect by typing your external (public) IP address into a web browser - you told us earlier it was 92.17.234.xxx

Two more things to note
- I strongly recommend you try changing your public address (try disconnecting your router from the interweb, wait a few minutes then reconnect) as anyone reading this thread could connect to your Tivo once you've set it up!
- Typing 92.17.234.xxx in a browser that's *inside* your network will bring up your router's start page, not Tivoweb. It will only work from outside.
- With your current configuration, Tivoweb will need to be restarted through telnet should it ever reboot. It can be set to start automatically but I don't think it's wise to go through that process now as a wrong move could prevent the TiVo box from starting altogether.

There's an awful lot to learn about Tivo and Tivoweb. We've all done it and got the virtual t-shirts. 

Keep searching and reading and hopefully it will become clearer.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

forgot to say its 80 hours of top quality


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

jonmon said:


> if it can record 80 hours of programs at top quality how big is the hard drive? I cant find that information anywhere.


80 hours = 80GB. The standard drive is 40GB/40 hours, so you've not only got a networked machine, it's had the drive upgraded as well.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 
This machine is great all these extras. Also why didn't I get one ages ago I had two Humax Freeview PVRs and they just no where near as good as the Tivo. 
Thanks again everyone for all your help.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

looking at what you said Trinitron about anyone can tap into my TiVo, I am not sure how to prevent this. You said I should just unplug the router, is that right? Or do I have to change settings in routers webpage? I dont really want to change the router settings now it works I feel I will jinx it. 
thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, just unplug, wait a few minutes then switch back on. You won't lose any router settings but it will re-synchronise with the ISP server and should pick up a new IP address. You can check under Router Status (Internet Port/IP Address).


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi again
Got the philips box and it works. So I am all up and running. The box is nice its really small and its designed by Pace so it should be good, the picture is good quality. The TiVo web has gone again like you said, after shutting it down. What do I have to type to bring it back up again?
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

hi there
Just wondering if I got this right? I have put this text in to start up tivo web

tenet 192.168.1.200 (return)
/var/hack/tivowebp-tcl/tivoweb (return)

Then I looked for the web page and it came up last night. But in the morning it had disconnected and had not unplugged the tivo, am I putting in the right text? I was thinking the modem does reboot its self sometimes, would that make the tivo loose connection?

thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

There is one other thing 
If I go round my friends house say and I try and bring tivo web, will I connect to my tivo? Or do I have to do something in the settings on the computer? I have not tried this yet and I dont get how the web page sees my tivo if I am some where other than my home.
thanks again


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

You need to learn how networks work. 

Read the thread again, carefully.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Trinitron
I read some of the thread again and looked at this part

1. Open your router's configuration pages
2. Select Port Forwarding/Port Triggering
3. Click Add Custom Service
4. Type...
Service Name TiVo
Service Type TCP/UDP
Start Port (1~65534) 80
End Port (1~65534) 80
Server IP Address 192.168.1.200

5. Click Apply

You should then be able to connect by typing your external (public) IP address into a web browser - you told us earlier it was 92.17.234.xxx

Two more things to note
- I strongly recommend you try changing your public address (try disconnecting your router from the interweb, wait a few minutes then reconnect) as anyone reading this thread could connect to your Tivo once you've set it up!
- Typing 92.17.234.xxx in a browser that's *inside* your network will bring up your router's start page, not Tivoweb. It will only work from outside.
- With your current configuration, Tivoweb will need to be restarted through telnet should it ever reboot. It can be set to start automatically but I don't think it's wise to go through that process now as a wrong move could prevent the TiVo box from starting altogether.

 If I am outside my network then do I have to type 92.17.234.xxx in the web browser first? I am not sure what I have got to do. I have done 1 to 5 in the router setup. 
Also it says about tivo web can be set to connect automatically when the router reboots, so I dont have to use the dos window each time I need to connect. I think I am going to need this as the router does some times reboot on its own. Is this very difficult to do?
thanks


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

I gave my friend my ip address and he connected to my TiVo, so it worked and every thing is up and running. Thanks everyone that helped :


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there
I was wondering if anyone could tell me what I need to type to get tivoweb to start automatically? I have tried typing in what It says in the article that was shown to me with part six autostarting tivoweb. http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html
But when I did it it said command not found when I put the line
mount -o remount,rw / 
The thing it is discounting when the modem reboots it self sometimes which I need to get sorted out but that is with talktalk. But now I am thinking it might be the tivo as well because if the modem reboots it would have generated another ip address, which it didn't. So I am thinking it might be the tivo disconnecting as well as the modem, could this happen?
Thanks for any help
jonmon


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tivo always has the same IP address on your internal network which you set up. 
When your broadband router restarts it may well change IP address which will prevent you from accessing Tivo from the internet unless you use a service like DynDNS to keep it up to date.

I'm afraid I don't understand what you're saying about tivoweb enough to be able to offer any help. If you've carefully followed the Steve Conrad guide it should work out but the "command not found" message suggests you've missed at least one step or it hasn't worked as expected.


----------

